# E-Collar...Its about time I buy one, but which one.



## Mike Schoppman (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been putting off purchasing an E-Collar because everyone at my club seems to prefer one make over the other & I can't make a decision. Schutzhund is the sport and the dog is German Shepherd, what make /model should I invest it. Price isn't to big of an issue (but of course it is)... I just want to get the most bang for my buck. I'm kinda hoping that by posting this question it will assist in the amount of time I'd be spending researching it on my own. Thank you to all in advance for any help. HAPPY EASTER!:smile:


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Mike Schoppman said:


> I've been putting off purchasing an E-Collar because everyone at my club seems to prefer one make over the other & I can't make a decision. Schutzhund is the sport and the dog is German Shepherd, what make /model should I invest it. Price isn't to big of an issue (but of course it is)... I just want to get the most bang for my buck. I'm kinda hoping that by posting this question it will assist in the amount of time I'd be spending researching it on my own. Thank you to all in advance for any help. HAPPY EASTER!:smile:


 
Why not just get whatever Dogtra Ed Frawley sells? Is there a better one? Maybe but not unequivocally.


----------



## LEE SCOTESE (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd check out the versions your group is using.
I have an old Innotek and I like it because it has good range ~200 yards, it is waterproof, it charges quickly and reliably, and it has 15 settings - I usually only set it on the lowest - I can barely feel the shock and the dogs barely acknowledge it too.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dogtra 1900NCP is the one we use (when we use one).


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree with Brian, own one, why the NEED for it?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bart Karmich said:


> Why not just get whatever Dogtra Ed Frawley sells? Is there a better one? Maybe but not unequivocally.


I'd get the Castle Dogtra Collar. It comes with free life time
training advise ;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

we've dogtra's: 1600 and 1900 If I recall it well. the 1 collar and 2 collars kind.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I use the Dogtra's as well. Have the 1700 and 1900 and then we have a two dog unit as well. 

I like the Dogtra's above all because the remotes are a nice size to hold, carry or hang around your neck and the collar unit is lighter and fits into the cinch-it collars I use easily. 

The range of correction is great as well, you can go from nothing to making a dog do a somersault.....  (no, I don't make my dog do those)


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

If your club members have different brands then try them (let someone with experience push the buttons while pairing with a line) and note response from your dog, try 2 recievers also. Then buy one that gives the desired response. Different brands and even different models within the same brand "hit" differently and you may find one type suits your dog better than the other type.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Dogtra and Tritronics are the two highest quality ones on the market. I'm a Tritronics guy but I sell both brands. Tritronics 500 Series is my favorite. Yup, its expensive but I think Tritronics consistency of stimulation is better. And the transmitter is little larger but I have pickles for fingers so it suits my needs. Not a fan of the rheostat knob on the Dogtra but I know plenty of people who are. Both are good, both have good customer service.


----------



## Matt Akenhead (Dec 13, 2009)

Pete Stevens said:


> Dogtra and Tritronics are the two highest quality ones on the market. I'm a Tritronics guy but I sell both brands. Tritronics 500 Series is my favorite. Yup, its expensive but I think Tritronics consistency of stimulation is better. And the transmitter is little larger but I have pickles for fingers so it suits my needs. Not a fan of the rheostat knob on the Dogtra but I know plenty of people who are. Both are good, both have good customer service.


i have had a lot of dogtra and tritronics callars and I am with pete on the Tritronics 500. I ran one over with my 3/4 ton van on a gravel road picked it up and used it the rest of the day.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

I have the Dogtra 1900 and 2300.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I stick with Dogtra, and have never had a problem, their customer service is great too. If you decide on Dogtra you can buy direct from them or shop around on line for the best price, some places offer free shipping too. This probably goes for whatever collar you decide on.
:smile:


----------

